# What do you wish you had known before you moved?



## cyclelab (Jul 14, 2017)

HI
We are moving to Melbourne in Jan 2018. My husband is being transferred for 2 years and then the plan is to come back to SA. So we are renting our house, keeping 1 car in SA and planning to move across with very little. 

I'm looking for general advice about things I should do in SA before I leave and bring with me. 

Thanks


----------



## nashb (Apr 12, 2013)

Visit Hermanus one more time


----------

